# .UFO TO .JPEG files



## happysaz133 (Mar 3, 2008)

Another question that comes from my PhotoImpact problem. All the files I have created there were sigpics for a forum I am on. I saved them, and then tried to upload them, but apprently they need to be in a different file format.

How can I change them from .ufo to .jpeg (or something similar?)? I can't currently get the PhotoImpact software to open, so if possible I need some other way of doing it.

Thanks in advance! :up:


----------



## Dynamicadam (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

There is a piece of software called UniView, which can convert UFO files.
http://www.top-shareware.net/UniView.html

It is shareware, and I'm not sure if it has a trial. If not, have you tried re-installing the software, or just donwloading a trial off the Ulead website?

Hope that helps,
Adam.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here are Graphics-Edit and Viewers.
http://lists.thedatalist.com/pages/Graphics-Edit_and_Viewers.php

Most people have IrfanView and it's free.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Dynamicadam said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a piece of software called UniView, which can convert UFO files.
> http://www.top-shareware.net/UniView.html
> ...


I tried that just now but uninstalled it after it would not open any .UFO files.


----------



## happysaz133 (Mar 3, 2008)

Dynamicadam said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a piece of software called UniView, which can convert UFO files.
> http://www.top-shareware.net/UniView.html
> ...


I couldn't get it to work for my .ufo files either.


----------



## Dynamicadam (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm - the description said it did...


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

just open it back up in PhotoImpact and then save it as a jpeg.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

He can't wilson, as his Photoimpact is corrupt. There's another thread somewhere lol


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

then he should reinstall Photoimpact


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

He can't


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

now i see duh. maybe try some thing like this if it works?

http://www.creabit.com/viewer/

http://www.zamzar.com/


----------

